# Solid Carbide Mini Compression Spiral Bit & Adapter



## tomwaggoner (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone here had any experience with the Amana Solid Carbide Mini Compression Spiral Bit & Adapter? Could this be used with a CNC router?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

This is what Amana says about the bit
Solid Carbide Mini Compression Spiral Bit & Adapter
Unique extra small diameter solid carbide compression spiral bit for intricate work, signmaking, cutting out lettering and shapes. Features special adapter to fit handheld trim routers, routers and CNC machines.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, small diameter solid carbide bits are fragile and best when used with a CNC to control the feed speed.


----------

